# Photos and a video of my micie



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Girls cage









They really like their big house









Their new egg carton swing

More photos here: http://s740.photobucket.com/albums/xx47 ... er%202010/

Video of them using their egg carton swing, house, wheel ect. about 1 minute long, pretty cute  : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1QhLfW0 ... tube_gdata


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww, they're so sweet! Thanks for posting the video, they really made me smile,such funny little creatures- I guess thats why we love them! :lol:


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Pretty meeces


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks  I think they are too cute and just this month I got two people who are usially disgusted by the sight of mice to say that they are "kind of cute" by showing them my babies or photos of them :mrgreen: haha...

Pic of the boys









Their cage









I thought this food bowl was too cute, like for mini farm animals haha :mrgreen:









This was suppose to be a box for glass coasters I think, serves well as a mosie house when turned upside down


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Love your idea of that swing! And you mice are just so cute, those boys especially. Thank you for posting the pics!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Curly wurlies  

*ahem*  Love watching your mice playing on their swing - they are so adorable!!


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks 
More photos, just tell me if I´m posting too many haha...









Everybody eating with mummy and the nanny









All the boys in the litter, one PEW satin and one BEW that are kind of long haired, have some hairs that are very long.









Here you can see my two gray bucks, I am thinking about keeping the bottom one.


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

There can never be to many pictures! I think I would have chosen the same buck too.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love your long haired buck! Looks like a teddy bear :lol:


----------

